# Prazi Sd300 Mini Lathe - Repair Of Cracked Plastic Way Mount.



## dstreby (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I picked up a Prazi SD300 Mini-Lathe yesterday, which unfortunately has some damage to the plastic way carrier. This is the piece at the tail end of the lathe which supports the leadscrew and D-Way (I'll add some pictures when I get home tonight). 

I want to replace this cracked piece with steel (or heck, even aluminum would be better than cracked plastic!) However my concern is that if I remove it from the machine to take measurements in order to recreate the part, I will not be able to get it back together without the part completely failing. As this is the only machine I have available to me on which to create the replacement, this would cause major problems. 

If anyone out there has this machine and would be willing to remove this part to take measurements for me I would be eternally grateful!

In addition to this damage, the machine also did not come with a manual, does anyone have a PDF copy of the manual they'd be willing to send my way?

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## dstreby (Sep 7, 2016)

Replying to my own post here:

1. I managed to track down a manual for this machine on the prazi-machining yahoo group, so that's cool.

2. It appears this part is called the "spindle support plate" and has part number 3800-0203

It also seems (based on some posts on the yahoo group) that this isn't an altogether uncommon occurrence. Apparently the older machines used aluminum for this part, and then moved to bakealite at some point. Seems like an odd choice IMHO. 

At any rate, I'm still looking for dimensions for the part so I can machine a replacement, so if anyone happens to have them, I'm all ears! I've asked in the yahoo group as well, and if I manage to track them down I'll post them here as well for posterity. 

Thanks,
Daniel


----------

